

Who are some gurus and pioneers in Machine Learning and Data Science? - UXDork

For human-computer interaction and usability, I really like Jacob Nielsen and Donald Norman. They wrote many articles over the years which were supremely useful.<p>Do we have any all stars in the data science field?
======
ngold5
In deep learning, Geoff Hinton, Yann LeCun, Yoshua Bengio, and Andrew Ng are
some of the super star names you will often hear.

Vladimir Vapnik invented the support vector machine and has made huge
contributions to statistical learning theory.

Anything written by Zoubin Ghahramani from Cambridge is worth reading, as well
as his colleague Carl Rasmussen, the author of THE book on Gaussian processes.

Bernhard Schölkopf is another legend in the field, as well as Alex J. Smola,
both of whom have done incredible work in kernel methods.

Michael Jordan (the one from Berkeley!) is a legend in the field and an
absolute genius.

There is of course also David Blei, Kevin Murphy, Chris Bishop, Brendan Frey,
Nando de Freitas, Neil Lawrence, etc.

The list really does go on and on of people doing some incredible work - the
sample I gave doesn't even scratch the surface.

~~~
UXDork
Amazing. Thanks and saved.

~~~
UXDork
If you're new to machine learning, this video was a really helpful place to
start
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgBrXnjF8R4](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mgBrXnjF8R4)

I just spent 2 hours googling some of these guys listed above

